# Which regulated device would you choose?



## Snape of Vape (27/2/15)

There are many posts with regards to what to buy next, but this one is mine 

So I have been wanting to get myself a nice regulated device again as I sold my Sigelei 100w and got a Reo.

I'm looking for some good battery power, small size and perhaps temp control (not really convinced whether I want it, but I guess future proofing if I want to try it?). The Sigelei 100w was just too big for my liking.

These are the devices I'm looking at.
- Istick 50w (huge built in battery, so it's a plus. Can't replace battery)
- Cloupor mini 30w (apparently small in size, can use my 18650 batteries)
- IPV mini? 
- DNA40 (temp control and also replaceable battery)


With the Sigelei I never really took it over 20w even so going big would be a waste for me. I'm planning on getting the Subtank Mini for this device and also have an aqua and kayfun etc still at home that I will use every now and then.

For me having the replaceable battery part is a fairly big deal as I can use the same batteries in the Reo and this devices when I go somewhere and charge them with the same charger. Istick is very tempting with that size battery though.

I'm currently running the Odin on the Reo at around 0.73 ohm, really love the flavour and vapour production. I want the regulated to test jucies etc. I'm not a super sub ohm kinda guy that plans to buld a 0.000000001 coil so I'd say a device that can run from 0.4-2ohm would be good

What would you pick?


----------



## rogue zombie (27/2/15)

Me personally - not keen on R2500 for a mod, so not DNA.

I LOVE my Cloupor Mini, however mine was not one of the faulty ones, so obviously I don't have ill feelings toward it. Also, I like a cool'ish vape, so I only vape on 28g duals between 20-25watss, therefore a 30watt device is all I need.

I like the IPV for the manufacturer's solid rep for building good reliable products.

Don't like the look of the iStick 50, plus I like replaceable batteries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/2/15)

I have the Istick 50w and it's definitely my fav regulated device.

Power, battery life, size - winner on all fronts !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (27/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Me personally - not keen on R2500 for a mod, so not DNA.
> 
> I LOVE my Cloupor Mini, however mine was not one of the faulty ones, so obviously I don't have ill feelings toward it. Also, I like a cool'ish vape, so I only vape on 28g duals between 20-25watss, therefore a 30watt device is all I need.
> 
> ...



I am in exactly the same boat there, 28g dual coils is my go to! And a hot vape isn't something I have any interest in. 
No issues with buttons getting stuck or buttons that rattle etc?
Is the battery door nicely secured or does it get loose easily?


----------



## Snape of Vape (27/2/15)

Oh and also the following
- SMOK XPro M65


----------



## rogue zombie (27/2/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> I am in exactly the same boat there, 28g dual coils is my go to! And a hot vape isn't something I have any interest in.
> No issues with buttons getting stuck or buttons that rattle etc?
> Is the battery door nicely secured or does it get loose easily?



Mine honestly, the most solid device ive owned. Buttons dont move, click or rattle.
And the magnets are strong - firmly hold the cover.

I bought it largely due to its price and size, expecting a bit of the issues you mention, so I was stunned when I found how solid it was.

This all said, I still don't trust any of the manufacturers 100%. I'm still skeptical of their QC

EDIT - The delay from sleep mode is annoying till you get used to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/2/15)

Ya I would also seriously consider the SMOK.


----------



## free3dom (27/2/15)

Also have a look at the Smok M80....very similar to the iStick 50W, except it is 80W and has temp control (although this is a bit hit and miss apparently). It's also got a built in 4400mAh battery like the iStick 50 

If you absolutely want to have a replaceable battery then the M65 is a fantastic device...loving mine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (27/2/15)

I love my IPV v2 almost more than my wife.... does that answer your question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/2/15)

iStick 50W for sure, neither Todd nor PBusardo could find fault with it 

The only decision here is what colour to buy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (27/2/15)

istick cant touch the cloupor or ipv mini for build quality.


----------



## free3dom (27/2/15)

Sprint said:


> istick cant touch the cloupor or ipv mini for build quality.



The IPV mini is indeed very solid but I just don't like the look of it (personal issues  ) - definitely a great contender if you can find one, which is the main issue with it 

The Cloupor is very nice but has some issues - such as a rattling door (when you bump it slightly) and overheating. Still solid, but not compared to some other devices. It's main pro is the easily replaceable battery.

That said, the iStick 50W has great build quality too - and even if you don't like the look of it, it is a very solid device with no rattling which feels good in the hand. They have fixed the issues of the previous versions and this version is just fantastic.
Haven't heard a single bad thing about the iStick 50W so far

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/15)

I would take anyone that lets you put a 18650 in so in vape emergencies you could always just swop out the battery.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (27/2/15)

@Gizmo That's my reasoning too. Now I can just take normal batteries for the Reo and the Cloupor and charge them overnight knowing that if they do go flat I have some backups.

Thanks for all the input guys. Looks like I'll be going for the Cloupor mini. Price, size and replaceable battery...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis (27/2/15)

My first choice/pick would go to a VaporShark DNA40.
But, as it is both expensive AND hard to get your mitts on in SA...

My second-place, well priced and easy to find second place choice would be the iStick 50W.


----------



## stevie g (27/2/15)

Ipv mini 2, watch out for it at vapecartel, landing very soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (27/2/15)

free3dom said:


> The IPV mini is indeed very solid but I just don't like the look of it (personal issues  ) - definitely a great contender if you can find one, which is the main issue with it
> 
> The Cloupor is very nice but has some issues - such as a rattling door (when you bump it slightly) and overheating. Still solid, but not compared to some other devices. It's main pro is the easily replaceable battery.
> 
> ...


My Cloupor Mini doesn't have a rattling door problem, very secure door and it doesn't over heat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/2/15)

Hi @Snape of Vape 

The only recent regulated devices i have are the SmokM50 and the Sig100 plus

While I love the feel and finish of the Smok m50 in my hand (grainy grey steel finish) its not easy to replace the battery. You have to undo 4 hex screws and it wasnt designed for regular battery changes. Just letting you know so I hope it helps you with your decision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (27/2/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Gizmo Thanks for all the input guys. Looks like I'll be going for the Cloupor mini. Price, size and replaceable battery...


Having used and abused my iS50 quite a bit I can't recommend it enough, but if you're set on the Cloupor mini, just to be safe as there was a faulty batch, take a coiled atty and battery with you to test it in-store, should be fine after that:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/2/15)

Yip, check there. It does have a 90 day warranty.

Be warned though, if you get the Cloupor, everything seems huge after that.

I'm just hoping Mini's will continue to exist, because I can't see myself carrying one of this high-powered devices.

I just want a tiny mod.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (28/2/15)

Sprint said:


> My Cloupor Mini doesn't have a rattling door problem, very secure door and it doesn't over heat.



That's great...I've seen some of those too. Unfortunately there are some bad units out there. Not saying it's a bad device by any means, just that there are some QA issues with some


----------



## VandaL (28/2/15)

A subtank mini maxes out around 35w. I would hands down go with the istick 50w. 4400 mah battery, reliable power. Not sure how u would find urself suddenly needing to change the battery, it has an indicator and plenty of capacity so there is ample warning, most cellphones take the same micro USB as mods, a charger is always around. The batteries in the istick are going to last you Atleast 7-8 months before they start showing their age, by then you will have moved on the the new craze since this industry changes every hr 

If you are looking for a high power carry then ipv mini 2 can't be beat. I hear the m80 has a buck converter but I don't trust smok.


----------



## Lee (28/2/15)

I have to agree with @WHeunis on the Shark rdna40!
I know it's pricey but trust me, you won't regret it! Excellent build quality & if you're a fan of DNA, you'll love this!

If I'm honest.... I'm not too keen on the temp control. I tried it, when I first got it, I just couldn't get the perfect vape of it!

I also have a sigelei 150w, it's not even comparable.

Good luck with your choice!


----------

